# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson Bulks Up for 'Fast Five'

## SG2009

http://blog.movies.yahoo.com/blog/12...-for-fast-five

----------


## CMB

This guy is pretty cool if you actually look him up on youtube. Great dieter and his routines are very logical.

----------


## misterclean365

anyone see the movie ?

----------


## GoloLolo

saw the movie. awesome. best one out of all of them IMO.

----------


## brad1986

I thought it was by far the worst one

----------


## CLAVHAMMER

Vin diesel still looks more kick ass

----------


## Tigershark

Never seen any of them.

----------


## Razor

He got huge though!

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> He got huge though!


I heard the rock got muscle implants.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> I heard the rock got muscle implants.


What? No way. . . .

----------


## DanB

ever see faster? he good build in that also

and mabey he got some finaplex implants but not muscle implanks

----------


## britt28

No way he got muscle implants. He did have gyno surgery years ago. He's supposed to be in another movie now with Mark Wahlberg called No Pain No Gain playing a bodybuilder and he's looking very ....nice.  :Wink:

----------

